# has been reading since



## Mallarme

Chulsoo has been reading a book since three o'clock yesterday.

이렇게 영어로 말하면, 철수는 지금도 (발화시) 계속 책을 읽는다라는 의미가 있습니다. 제가 번역해 봤는데 이것뿐만 생각났습니다: 

철수는 어제 3시부터 책을 읽고 있었다 

그런데 맞지 않는 것 같아요... 지금도 계속 읽는다라는 의미가 없잖아요.  한편, 이렇게 표현할 수 있지요: 철수는 어제 3시부터 책을 읽기 시작해서 지금도 계속 읽는다.  이렇게 번역하면, 시간적인 의미가 더 정확하지만, 영어 문장을 비해 표현이 너무 변한 것 같아요.  다른 방법이 있나요?


이에 대해서 아무 생각이 있으시면, 말씀해 보세요.^^ 
고맙습니다.


----------



## Mallarme

또 하나 생각났어요:

철수는 어제 3시부터 책을 읽고 있는다...  (가능합니까? 정확하나요?)


----------



## vientito

i am not sure whether this will work:

철수는 어제 3시부터 책을 읽어 대는 거 이다

i just know that by adding a 대다 one could emphasize the continuous nature of an action


----------



## Superhero1

철수는 어제 3시부터 아직까지 책을 읽고 있다.
철수는 어제 3시부터 아직까지 책을 읽고 있는 중이다.
철수는 어제 3시부터 지금까지 책을 읽고 있다.
철수는 어제 3시부터 지금까지 책을 읽고 있는 중이다.
철수는 어제 3시부터 여전히 책을 읽고 있다.
철수는 어제 3시부터 책을 읽고 있다.


여섯 문장 모두 Chulsoo has been reading a book since three o'clock yesterday.를 의미합니다.
'아직까지', '지금까지', '여전히'의 부사구를 삽입하여 현재 진행을 표현할 수 있고, 혹은 어미 '-중이다'와 동사 '있다'를 결합하여 동작이 현재 진행임을 강조할 수도 있습니다.
현재형 '읽고 있다'는 과거 시제를 나타내는 '어제 3시부터'와 함께 사용되어 과거부터 현재까지 동작이 진행 중임을 나타낼 수 있습니다.


* 제가 번역해봤는데, 이것밖에 생각나지 않았습니다. (생각나는 것은 이것뿐이었습니다. 로 쓸 수도 있겠지만.. 이것밖에 생각나지 않았다는 표현이 더 자연스러운 것 같네요.)
이에 대해 의견이 있으면 말씀해 주세요. ('아무' 뒤는 부정 서술어가 동반됩니다: 아무 생각도 나지 않는다, 아무 말도 할 수 없었다, 아무런 답도 듣지 못했다 etc. , '말씀해 주세요'로 존칭 표현을 사용했기 때문에, '있으시면'의 사용은 과도한 존칭이 됩니다. '말씀해 보세요'는 약간 공격적입니다. '말씀해 주세요'가 적절합니다.)

* The verb '-대다' is offensive, informal and vulgar a bit except for 재잘대다(새들이 재잘대다, 그녀의 재잘대던 모습이 생각난다..etc), so it is not appropriate in this sentence.


----------



## Mallarme

우아 Superhero1님 한 번에 다 설명해 주셨네요! 그리고 문장을 자세히 수정해 주셔서 정말 고맙습니다! 복습할게요.^_^


----------

